# [RISOLTO] virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo failed emerge

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

ho appena aggiornato gentoo e il kernel alla versione 4.9.0 dopo un bel po' di tempo ed al momento di aggiornare virtualbox-modules ho avuto questo errore:

```
 * Package:    app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: polynomial-c@gentoo.org masterzorag@gmail.com

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.9.0-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.9.0-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-5.1.10.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link 'Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing vboxdrv module

make -j6 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/4.9.0-gentoo/build V=1 KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 all 

*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv'

make KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv CONFIG_MODULE_SIG= -C /usr/src/linux -j4 modules

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv'

make[2]: warning: -jN forced in submake: disabling jobserver mode.

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo >&2;                     \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo >&2 ;                     \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/.SUPDrv-linux.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrv_linux"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrv"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrvGip.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrvGip"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvGip.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvGip.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrvSem.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrvSem"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvSem.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvSem.c

In file included from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/acpi.h:33:0[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/fixmap.h:19[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/apic.h:11[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/smp.h:12[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/mmzone_64.h:10[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/mmzone.h:4[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./include/linux/mmzone.h:889[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./include/linux/gfp.h:5[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./include/linux/slab.h:14[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/../SUPDrvInternal.h:80[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:32[m[K:

[01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/realmode.h:[m[K In function ‘[01m[Kreal_mode_size_needed[m[K’:

[01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/realmode.h:66:2:[m[K [01;31m[Kerror: [m[Kimplicit declaration of function ‘[01m[KALIGN[m[K’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

  return ALIGN(real_mode_blob_end - real_mode_blob, PAGE_SIZE);

[01;32m[K  ^[m[K

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrvTracer.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrvTracer"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvTracer.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvTracer.c

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:293: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o' failed

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1490: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv' failed

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.9.0-gentoo'

Makefile:303: recipe for target 'vboxdrv' failed

make[1]: *** [vboxdrv] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv'

Makefile:40: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-modules-5.1.10:20161217-105751.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work'

```

Sul forum ho trovato altri utenti che hanno avuto più o meno lo stesso problema qualche anno fa ma le soluzioni proposte non mi aiutano.

Avete qualche idea?

A proposito: magari non c'entra nulla, ma la versione di Python che è al momento in uso è la 2.7. Non so se devo passare alla 3.4 e magari si risolve il problema.

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## sabayonino

ciao . all'inizio vedo questo wsarning 

make[2]: warning: -jN forced in submake: disabling jobserver mode. 

come è settato MAKEOPTS nel make.conf ?

prova con : 

```
# MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

MAKEOPTS è settato a -j6 ma anche provando con -j1 purtroppo non compila.

```
 * Package:    app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: polynomial-c@gentoo.org masterzorag@gmail.com

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.9.0-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.9.0-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-5.1.10.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link 'Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing vboxdrv module

make -j1 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/4.9.0-gentoo/build V=1 KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 all 

*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv'

make KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv CONFIG_MODULE_SIG= -C /usr/src/linux -j4 modules

make[2]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.9.0-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo >&2;                     \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo >&2 ;                     \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/.SUPDrv-linux.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrv_linux"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrv"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrvGip.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrvGip"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvGip.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvGip.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrvSem.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrvSem"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvSem.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvSem.c

In file included from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/acpi.h:33:0[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/fixmap.h:19[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/apic.h:11[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/smp.h:12[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/mmzone_64.h:10[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/mmzone.h:4[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./include/linux/mmzone.h:889[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./include/linux/gfp.h:5[m[K,

                 from [01m[K./include/linux/slab.h:14[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/../SUPDrvInternal.h:80[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:32[m[K:

[01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/realmode.h:[m[K In function ‘[01m[Kreal_mode_size_needed[m[K’:

[01m[K./arch/x86/include/asm/realmode.h:66:2:[m[K [01;31m[Kerror: [m[Kimplicit declaration of function ‘[01m[KALIGN[m[K’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

  return ALIGN(real_mode_blob_end - real_mode_blob, PAGE_SIZE);

[01;32m[K  ^[m[K

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/.SUPDrvTracer.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I./arch/x86/include -I./arch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./arch/x86/include/generated  -I./include -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -I./include/uapi -I./include/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX512=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -include /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include/VBox/SUPDrvMangling.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DRT_OS_LINUX -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DSUPDRV_WITH_RELEASE_LOGGER -Wno-declaration-after-statement -DCONFIG_VBOXDRV_AS_MISC -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-pie  -DMODULE  -DKBUILD_BASENAME='"SUPDrvTracer"'  -DKBUILD_MODNAME='"vboxdrv"' -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvTracer.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvTracer.c

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:293: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o' failed

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1490: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv' failed

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.9.0-gentoo'

Makefile:303: recipe for target 'vboxdrv' failed

make[1]: *** [vboxdrv] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv'

Makefile:40: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-modules-5.1.10:20161217-145021.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work'

```

----------

## sabayonino

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors 

cercando , ho trovato thread che indicano di passare  -fno-strict-overflow a CFLAGS

provvisoriamente :

```
# CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fno-strict-overflow " emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

anche se non credo sia quello.

c'è : scripts/Makefile.build:293: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.10/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o' failed

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie,

no infatti purtroppo così non si risolve. Non capisco se questo dipende dalla versione del kernel in uso, o da qualche bug in questo ebuld, o altro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' un bug aperto, ma per ora senza soluzione. Non ho trovato nulla neanche sul bug track di virtualbox.

Posta anche un emerge --info con wgetpaste, ora provo anche io a compilare.

EDIT: io sono riuscito a compilare, questo e' il mio emerge --info

----------

## fbcyborg

Grande!

Pensa che proprio 1 minuto fa ho trovato anche io questo.

Ecco il mio emerge --info.

Già vedo che abbiamo una versione di python differente. Ecco la mia situazione:

```
  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2

  [3]   python3.4
```

Sto ancora cercando di capire se devo aggiornare a 3.4 e togliere le precedenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dubito che sia un problema di python. Il problema e' il kernel 4.9.0, sia tu che chi ha postato il bug usate la nuova versione 4.9 mentre io la 4.8

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Eccolo trovato il bug in virtualbox bug tracker

https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/16286

C'e' anche una patch da provare

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!

A quanto pare bisogna aspettare la patch quindi. 

Per ora allora lo lascio così, o provo a downgradare il kernel!  :Smile: 

EDIT: risolto facendo il downgrade del kernel alla versione 4.8

Grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai voglia prova questa patch.

Qui la guida per applicare le patch degli utenti

----------

## fbcyborg

Vediamo se faccio in tempo  :Smile: 

Ho visto che hanno aggiornato il bug. Hanno fixato il pacchetto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Vediamo se faccio in tempo 
> 
> Ho visto che hanno aggiornato il bug. Hanno fixato il pacchetto.

 

Si infatti mi e' appena arrivato il mail. A questo punto fai il sync domani che e' gia tutto a posto  :Very Happy: 

----------

